
EU’s new copyright framework could introduce “Google tax” on snippets - dogma1138
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/12/eus-new-copyright-framework-could-introduce-google-tax-on-snippets/
======
morninj
The proposal tries to limit Google's power, but I think it would have the
opposite effect: Google (and other behemoths) can afford the tax, but upstarts
will be kept out of the market—so it'll be harder for new entrants to
challenge Google's dominance.

